# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Χαρίζονται 5 router

## KOKAR

Χαρίζονται 5 router, τα 4 είναι ADSL και το ένα είναι IDSN.

Τα 3 μοντέλα είναι Fritz!box 7140 (adsl),το άλλο είναι ZTE H108N (adsl)
Το IDSN είναι και αυτό Fritz!box. Όλα τα Fritz είναι χωρίς τροφοδοτικά,
αλλά είναι όλα λειτουργικά και γυρισμένα στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις.

Οι όροι για την συμμετοχή στην κλήρωση είναι γνωστοί:

Aν είναι πάνω από ένας θα γίνει κλήρωση.
Δικαίωμα έχουν τα ενεργά μέλη καθώς και μέλη που έχουν δείξει κάποια 
προσπάθεια τους με αυτά τα "τσιπάκια του διαβόλου".

Παραλαβή μόνο με συνάντηση (Αργυρούπολη). 


received_2641378699261303.jpeg. received_912314422481856.jpg

----------

mikemtb (28-10-19)

----------


## lepouras



----------

